# Glasgow Meet Pictures ....... Enjoy



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

dont think its worked mate theres only one pic


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol sorted now mate was making sure that i was pasting in the correct linky lol there are more. they are mainly just the cars that folk turned up in. im only posting up a few more pictures im really busy tonight lol


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

no probs mate 
just wanted to see some of the cars that turned up


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

the removal of some 2000 grit sanding haze that was over sanded by me creating a array of deep scratches lol.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

now thats nice


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

thats the photo of a guys rs eng bay. other than that it was a few cars from before and some vans. the car scene wasnt up to much except that one and my brothers wee car.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

im sure ive seen that car about ek


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

who's rs ? looks nice


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> who's rs ? looks nice


mines mate.thats her in the garage till next april now


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Good pics there, if theres one of in November i'd like to attend - learned a lot today.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

actually both rs turbos look mint.  ive sen both


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pic's Ross.Thanks Mate.

Stuart.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

no bother mate


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

i keep missing these days!!!

need to manage next time!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for taking thepics Ross, and posting them 

I was so tired at this meet, should have got more sleep!

But, I still enjoyed myself, and learnt a little more, which is what it's all about.. That and getting to see everyone!

Thanks to all who participated, and Dave for allowing it to happen!

Mike.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

well, i'll hopefully be at the next one, passed my driving test today, so i'll come up no problems!


----------

